
Ask HN: How can I use my skills as an engineer to help stop Trump? - cheetos
I&#x27;m looking for ideas outside of traditional web-based informational campaigns, which ultimately tend to just preach to the choir. Ideas that are manifested in the physical world and complement peaceful, passive protest are preferable.
======
afarrell
Email the folks at [https://turbovote.org/](https://turbovote.org/) to see if
they need tech help making it easier to register.

Find the things that depress voter turnout among progressives and treat those
as pain points too.

Remember that for many poor people, a smartphone is their only computer.

------
plugnburn
Why would you?

Web-based but untraditional: Make a website to offer russia to exchange him
for Zhirinovsky.

------
ahoka
Vote?

